# Bee keeping



## Dung Lung (Dec 24, 2020)

Yesterday, visit a bee apiary. Intend to keep a swarm of bee at home.
Any negative impact to orchid？
Your advice appreciated.


----------



## CarlG (Dec 24, 2020)

Well, if they pollinate the flowers, the flowers won't last long.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2020)

On the other hand, honey is good for you and sooo delicious. I'd love to have a couple
of hives, but I'm allergic to honey bee stings.


----------



## emydura (Dec 24, 2020)

Are European Bees attracted to Paph flowers? Most Paphs seem to be naturally pollinated by hover flies. That is certainly the case with the multi-florals. That is why the flowers are not colourful.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 25, 2020)

I haven't really noticed my honeybees going for orchids at all... They won't if there are wildflowers to visit.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2020)

The pollen is enclosed. They wont be interested.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 25, 2020)

This might get kinda lengthy but here goes. 
My daughter decided she wanted to raise bees, bought a bee house and some bees, put the bees in the house and they thrived, she added another house on top and they moved into it and continued to thrive. She came home from work one day and they were swarming outside the hive. She scrambled and acquired another box/house, found the queen in the swarm and placed them in the new house...all the while noticing dead bees on the ground everywhere that were white. Within 24 hours every bee was dead...all turned white. Devestated, she told me I could have the house and try bees next year. 
This isn’t a post against farmers, but, farmers are useing fungicides to increase yields on their beans and corn. Not a pesticide, farmers don’t use pesticides very often, but fungicides are getting used more commonly. 
Sadly, these were tame bees, how many wild bees are being effected?
Duck


----------



## Just1more (Dec 25, 2020)

We don’t raise the bees, but wehave a beekeeper who uses our land! The honey is wonderfully delicious, he keeps us well supplied.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 25, 2020)

I can’t think of any negative effects bees would have on any orchid species.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 25, 2020)

I have 6 hives. The hobby is absolutely wonderful, and quite rewarding. Much like raising orchids, it has its ups and downs, successes and failures. But I think I will always have some around. Both!

if you keep orchids outside, bees would find them if they want them. They roam sometimes over a mile from the hive. In fact, your hive is likely not the bees you see on your own flowers, but someone else’s!

Colony collapse disorder is a major problem, and a farmer spraying over active blooms can be devastating, but they are starting to understand around here. Sounds like you might have a mentor, which is incredibly important. Learn from them, and, most importantly, open the hive A LOT the first few months and see what is happening inside. Every week is good. And enjoy the rewards the second year...honey is so so so good, especially when it is your crop!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2020)

We used to keep bees. Temps, too high or too cold, are always an issue. So are pesticides, fungus, wasps, ants, and bears. If you keep them where they can get to your orchids they probably will.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2020)

I have always wanted to do this! Maybe someday.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 28, 2020)

NYEric said:


> We used to keep bees. Temps, too high or too cold, are always an issue. So are pesticides, fungus, wasps, ants, and bears. If you keep them where they can get to your orchids they probably will.



Did you keep them in the city? More and more rooftops have them now...NYC owns our building In Brooklyn, and since we are on the top floor, we have direct access to the roof. I have asked, but no one knows how to answer yet...


----------



## Dung Lung (Dec 28, 2020)

thank you all！
it appears that there is no detrimental effect on orchids！
I LL GO AHEAD！


----------

